# Why do you kayak fish?



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, so I am thinking about taking the leap into yaks instead of buying a boat. Apart from the obvious "kayaks are generally cheaper than boats", what else is it that got you hooked? What's your drive?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

There are alot of reasons to go yak instead of a boat. The obvious cost difference is only a part of it. With a yak you are not limited to just using boat ramps, you can pretty much put in anywhere you can drag it. This gives you much more flexibility. You have a stealthy approach to fishing from the yak. No loud motor to give away your position as you approach fish. Yaks can get into spots that most boats can't, like real skinny water and tight spots close to structure. Another plus for yaks is the health aspect. Depending on what you plan on doing (offshore or inshore), you are going to get some kind of workout from your trip. And to be honest, we probably outfish most of the people who fish from boats. 

And the most important thing to me about yak fishin? The sense of accomplishment when I land that awesome fish from my kayak. That's what keeps me going out there.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The solitude and stealth of a yak plus I've always liked to fish and a yak allows me to do it more often and at very little cost. It allows you to fish waters not easily accessible by a boat. And ultimately I believe you catch more fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Any more questions?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a tough question! For me the list is so long coming from the boat side to kayaking. I agree with everything stated so far! All I would add for myself is coming from the competitive redfish tournament series ( FLW, IFA and Redfish Cup) is the fact that the kayak anglers on the tournament side for the most part all get along. Everyone is willing to help to some extent when traveling to new areas. It's more of a brotherhood!!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

After a decade+ of kayak fishing, fishing from a boat just doesn't feel right. I'll get invited on someone's boat from time to time, inshore or offshore, and just feel caged up the whole time I'm out there. Sometimes I'll make up some BS just cuz I don't wanna tell someone I'd rather fish alone in my little yak than on their $50000 boat lol.

If you love boating, stick with the boats. If you love fishing...yak it up!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All of the above, but I don't like limitations on anything so I own yaks and a boat!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I originally bought a Tarpon 120 about 5 years ago just to go kayaking. Then it evolved into taking a pole out with me onto some of the lakes around here. I outfitted the kayak exactly like the Tarpon 120 Angler and kept adding goodies. I fished freshwater for a while with no desire to go saltwater fishing. Im from Iowa and the only time I went saltwater fishing was off the pier which left a bad taste in my mouth.  Last year I was seeing reports of people catching Mahi in the gulf and I had to try it. I started going quite often. The more I got into the more people around me wanted to get into it. Half a dozen friends bought kayaks and another dozen wishing they owned one. I ended up upgrading to a OK Trident 13 which is 10x the fishing rig the Tarpon could have been. Ive only gone inshore a few times, with minimal luck but Im gonna work on that this year. Didnt have much luck with bottom fishing or finding reefs for that matter either. I just entered for this years GCKFA Spring tournament too. It'll be my first fishing tournament I ever entered.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll give you a couple thoughts. 1. Since my life has changed (married with 2 small kids) since I last lived in Pensacola at the moment, it is easier to fish a yak than a boat, maintenance, insurance, gas, oil, tag, etc can get expensive. 2. The amount of effort to launch, load, and fish a yak is less than a boat= more time fishing when I do get to go. 3. customization is mostly done DIY (saving even more money) and easily changed if you find you don't like what you did. 4. The size of the yak limits what you can do (both good and bad) which keeps you focused on what really matters/make a difference in what you fish with and how you do it. 5. Availability of launch sites, can you drive there? can you walk to the water? Then you can launch your yak, not boat launch required. 6. Offshore/inshore, presently I fish probably 70-80% of what I would do if I had a boat with my Hobie, that other 20% would most likely be in someones elses' boat anyway (deep dropping or trolling for Wahoo etc) 7. Brotherhood, I am sure there are some people I don't like out there who yak fish, but I haven't found them here in the Pensacola area yet, we all share, help out, loan, teach, follow, and have a good time....together (if you choose to). 8. I like showing up guys in boats that can't catch fish but I can, right in front of them, call it showboating but I love it. 9. You are more "intimate" with your fishing experience in a yak than in any other method (IMHO) you are more in tune with the water, current, wind, fish, bait, tackle, you name it....you have to be aware of it. 10. I don't have to pay or buy gas that comes from people 1/2 way around the world that would just as soon cut my throat then help me out because I don't believe in their religion. I am sure there are some more reasons but these are ten that I can think of off the top of my head. I hope you agree with some of them, I look forward to seeing you out on the water.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the look on someone's face when I say I caught that in a kayak! Or you were how far off shore! And when they look at my PA 14 and say that's a tank not a kayak! Haha but like everyone said its so much cheaper than a boat! All I buy is bait and gas in the truck!


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

For me it was:
Exercise, why I bought a Paddle versus Peddle yak
Solitude and quietness, low-cost, no gas, registration or things that constantly need replacing like a boat does.
I can get deep in the back water to get away from everyone else and reach fish that have little to no fishing pressure.
I catch more fish out of the kayak.


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

First for me is the challenge catching big fish in a little boat I have been Kayak fishing for about 6-7 years in the same old Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 that was a couple of years old when I got it. Absoulutely love it started doing gulf fishing first over in Gulf Shores, Orange Beach then eventually inshore when I couldn't get out into the gulf. I like the seclusion sometimes but after joining the local club over here back in October and finding like minded anglers who have a true love for the art of fishing it has made the experience even more rewarding. Flexibility of fishing styles, DIY rigging, all those things make for a rewarding experience. Hopefully soon we are going to get a trip with a few club members to come over there and gain some new insights and experiences. The fishery you have over ther looks amazing. Throw it in the truck and lets go.:thumbup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew I would get some interesting answers. I have always admired the "brotherhood" that yakkers have. It seems that you all stick together and help out quite a bit. Rarely a johnson measuring contest in the kayak forum. 

Keep em coming.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Because I am cheap and its a rush! Been doing it for 15 yrs now and not stopping anytime soon!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Because I am cheap and its a rush! Been doing it for 15 yrs now and not stopping anytime soon!


Only 2 years for me but same reason plus exercise.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Because I couldn't take seeing Ginzu and Jd's reports. Hard to beat big fish from a little boat.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Cost $5 to make it to Pensacola Beach and you're in the Gulf of America. Instead of $50+ on a boat. You can literally launch anywhere. Plus I hate the sound of a motor while fishing. Wob wob wob wob wob. I wanna put the Mohican Sneakin on em. Great exercise. CHEAP. I love to fish. I do not love to work on boats so until I win the lotto, I'll be in a kayak.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I started kayak fishing because I am rebuilding my boat and wanted to fish! Now I have not done anything to my boat since I bought my kayak. 

Another plus, is the convenience. It takes ten minutes for me to load my yak and equipment. I can take it to school and go fish when school lets out at 9. 

I never thought I would enjoy it this much!!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

*JD that second pic was nuckin futz!!!!* Looked like a huge swell for a yak day out there!!!!! To answer the orig post it was my wife's idea to get a yak, and I was dead set on a boat. I said ok so we got a used Trident 13 and a new Tarpon 120. Paddled a little bit then did some fishing. First king fish I caught game was over. I sold the Trident to ODW and now have a T-120, T160, and two Mariners, since moved my cobra into the driveway so I can keep my yaks inside... Even on the days I get skunked (yesterday) just being out on the water is the best time ever! Seeing the reports some of these guys like Ginzu, JD, BBarton and many others put on here seems so fun, and I am hoping that this summer I can get into the fish like they do!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

All of the reasons stated are true. But lately I've really been loving the look people give you when you tell them about going three miles + offshore or that you WANT to put a 60 lb cobia in your lap.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I do it for the ladies...ladies love kayak fishermen.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> I do it for the ladies...ladies love kayak fishermen.


Lol I know if I only had a dime for every time a girl said show me your kayak or asked how big it is!


----------



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

My cousin talked me into borrowing my brother in laws yak to go fishing with him and his friend down at Navarre last September. I wasn't keen about going a mile or two out from the beach, but once the drag started screaming, I was hooked! He's no longer with us, but there's no way I'm gonna give it up as long as I physically can! I did get seasick my second time out and it sucked! I've only caught kings, reds, and specks so far. Looking to add some mahi, tuna, and spanish this year. Plus you could have a nice peddle *and* a nice paddle kayak for 12 to 18 months of boat payments, not to mention gas, maintance, and insurance!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nothing like getting dragged around by a big fish. I also find it priceless to see the looks I get from the boaters next to me as I outfish them.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> All of the reasons stated are true. But lately I've really been loving the look people give you when you tell them about going three miles + offshore or that you WANT to put a 60 lb cobia in your lap.


In your lap? Lol. Notice where I put the Cobe when I pulled him in the yak? I have massive respect for the sheer power of those fish. He would have broken so much crap if I hadn't gone Office Space on him.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> In your lap? Lol. Notice where I put the Cobe when I pulled him in the yak? I have massive respect for the sheer power of those fish. He would have broken so much crap if I hadn't gone Office Space on him.


He won't be coming into my lap until he's been speared in the head with my spear gaff, lip gripped and beaten with a bat. But I'm in a smaller yak with very little deck space so he'll be riding back to shore in my lap, with a headache.

I wouldn't ever pull a cobia in green with how strong they are and reputation for thrashing boat decks to pieces. You did go Barry Bonds on his head though haha


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep my yak on the back of my truck most of the time. I can go fishing at a moment's notice whenever I get a window of time. Minimal upkeep. Easy to launch. Quiet and peaceful. I can get into areas where the boats can't go and catch the fish they can't reach. It is fun exploring the waters in a yak. You're closer to the water, go slower, get some exercise, and see so much more. Besides, there is nothing better than catching a decent red on a yak. (well there may be a few things better  )

Greg


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just walked out of the office. Boss niwhere to be found. Got $10 in my pocket. I'm going fishing. Yeaaahh buddy!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> I do it for the ladies...ladies love kayak fishermen.


this is true..


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I can do anything in a yak that i can a boat. Also, NO MAINTAINENCE, NO GAS!! I can take it in salt or fresh water. Most of the lakes in the area you can not have gas powered motors, so yak works great. They are just so versatile, and the possibilities are endless as far as customization goes. I don't miss my boat one bit! JMO - O*D*W


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

everything has been hit on so far and i totally agree, my biggest draw is the fights with the fish, im a light tackle nuthead, if i catch a fish the first thing i think about after i land it is i wonder if i couldve done that with a smaller mainline. in the yaks you can downsize the tackle tremendously because the yak moves with the fish, the fight is no longer fish vs. pole its fish vs. pole and yak and current and wind, this to me means better fights and safer boatside since the fish is usually more worn out when you boat it.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Why, cuz I LOVE it! Don't get to go near as much as I would, but when I do its great! Oh, great thread and answers fellas. I'm definately proud to be a part of this sport.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

man i agree with all of the above. I have a fishing boat that has not been wet this year! i fish my yak every chance i get. i love it and the people are great. they will help and give advice tell u where and how they do it. boat people are not near as freindly or helpful. buying my yak was the next best thing i ever did. ( family was 1st)


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I sup for the same reasons people yak... for the adrenaline rush, going on that sleigh ride & the simplicity of it


----------

